# Deer Hunting With Dogs



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Is it legal to deer hunt with dogs where you live?


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Yes


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

No

I love bird hunting with dogs, but I care nothing for big game hunting with dogs. Dogs are legal to use for bear here....but I do not participate when bear/dog season is in....i do participate when No Dog archery bear season is in...

Regards, Mike


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Nope.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

Yes, but there are all kinds of requirements to be able to.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

Here, a hunter can come onto your property to retrieve their dog.

Found a guy this morning driving around the farm like he owned it looking for his dogs. After 2 inches of rain, I don't want anybody driving in my fields. He and I had a heated conversation. Told him he could walk his ass all through the woods to find his dogs but if his vehicle left the driveway, I would impound it. "Man I'm just lookin for my dogs". Do it on foot.


----------



## LaneFarms (Apr 10, 2010)

You can't trespass here to retrieve dogs.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Wow,I never heard of hunting deer with dogs.So do they use them to kick them up or run them down?

A few hunt fox and coyotes here with greyhounds.


----------



## Nitram (Apr 2, 2011)

Not in Kansas nor using spotlights


----------



## FarmerCline (Oct 12, 2011)

In the eastern part of NC it is legal. In the western and central part of NC it is not.

I never have never really understood how dogs could help hunt deer....they can't tree the deer and surely they can't catch a deer and take it down.


----------



## Bonfire (Oct 21, 2012)

swmnhay said:


> Wow,I never heard of hunting deer with dogs.So do they use them to kick them up or run them down?
> 
> A few hunt fox and coyotes here with greyhounds.


They will turn them out on one side of a block of woods. The dogs run the deer to the hunters. There will be hunters either somewhere within, usually a power line right away or other clearing or on the other side of the block of woods. It's typical to see pickups parked along side the road every 3-400 yards waiting for the deer to come out. There are laws telling them how far to be off the roadway in order to shoot. They can't shoot across a road. It always makes me a little nervous meeting them on the road. What drives me nuts are those who park just off the road where a driver door will open up into traffic. They then become a traffic hazard, especially when meeting another vehicle.

Here, a hunter can legally come onto your property to retrieve a hunting dog. The landowner can prohibit the use of any vehicles. The hunter shall not have a weapon on his person. If the hunter fails to identifiy themselves when asked by the landowner, they are guilty of a misdemeanor.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Bonfire said:


> They will turn them out on one side of a block of woods. The dogs run the deer to the hunters.


What can't find people to walk it?lol


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

That's exactly how it's done, find a "head" of woods, turn the dogs loose and here come the deer....usually reserved (by those that do it ) for the last couple of days of the season here....very effective way to harvest them, also very dangerous way of harvesting them....like quail hunting, better trust those you hunt with and go over the details before the hunt


----------



## Bgriffin856 (Nov 13, 2013)

I don't think you can here. Coyote hunting with dogs is popular so is **** hunting and some bird hunting.


----------

